# cubers near you?



## professoralpha7 (May 2, 2011)

Do you guys have any cubers that live near you, even if you don't know them personally? Like Isaac Wappes (#4 in North America) lives in the same town as me. How about you guys?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2011)

My brother. Louis.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 2, 2011)

I live over in florida. http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


----------



## caseyd (May 2, 2011)

im in the suburbs of philly


----------



## Sa967St (May 2, 2011)

Brenden Hemsley (Gurplex1-4) and Justin Jaffray (#3 2x2x2er) live in the same town as me, as well as a few others on the forum.


----------



## Edward (May 2, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I live over in florida. http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php


 
Oh wussup son. Was a good salad


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 2, 2011)

Weston, Dan Chan, Steven Turn/Mr Data, Justin Bieber, Chris Bird if he flys down hia, Alexander Lin, Ian Jones, Deven Nadudvari, etc.


----------



## mitch2510 (May 2, 2011)

I think i also live near Isaac Wappes


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2011)

Anson Lin lives really close to me!


----------



## Andreaillest (May 2, 2011)

Phillip Espinoza(former NAR holder) lives the closest to me, but I do not know him personally.


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2011)

Kyle lives down the hall.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 2, 2011)

The fastest in my city is Ken Yuan. The fastest in my state is John Brechon, who I think lives about 1 or 2 hours from me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 2, 2011)

Eric sleeps about 7 feet from me! Watching him right now.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 2, 2011)

I live in Chesapeake VA. The closest person I know are my cousins. Then the Reese bros.



RyanReese09 said:


> Eric sleeps about 7 feet from me! Watching him right now.


wtf.....


----------



## yamahammer08 (May 2, 2011)

I don't know of anybody, but I'm sure there are some in St. Louis which is about 20 miles from me. Would be nice to know some personally, but it's no big deal really. Cubing is good for alone time lol


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 2, 2011)

Tyler, Tony, Zach, Scott, Eric, Tanner, David, Ryan, and a couple others.


----------



## JackJ (May 2, 2011)

Jake Nokovic lives ~50 minutes from me.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 2, 2011)

Im a loner 

o wait I think dene and anson both live in chch


----------



## ianography (May 2, 2011)

Dan Sarnelli lives close to me, not sure how close though


----------



## Forte (May 2, 2011)

meep


----------



## Clayy9 (May 2, 2011)

No speedcubers here...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2011)

afaik, no one.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 2, 2011)

Same city as Noah Ehrich, Dan Cohen, and Jon Choi (not counting college)

Ya I'm only the 2nd fastest cuber from my high school, 2nd in the city, and 2nd in the state. haha


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

alot of good cubers live in the gta (greater Toronto area) such as Eric limeback, Harris Chan, Emily Wang, Daniel Que, forte, Sarah strong etc.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 2, 2011)

John Tamanananamanamanammamamaanananamananamanamanams


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 2, 2011)

I live near a fair amount of cubers, relatively huge community in my city.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 2, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh wussup son. Was a good salad


Your a cheap date. Well besides my now explosive cube.



waffle=ijm said:


> John Tamanananamanamanammamamaanananamananamanamanams


 
I had fun saying that.


----------



## a small kitten (May 2, 2011)

Alex Yu.

In school, a north korean and a cool guy.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 2, 2011)

John Brechon is the closest to me, 40 minute drive. Riley Thurm is an hour and a half.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 2, 2011)

cyrus colah and sam and leon.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 2, 2011)

masteranders1 (Anders Bogan) lives 2 streets away from me and we go to the same middle school.


----------



## ZamHalen (May 2, 2011)

Anthony 50 minutes from me.


----------



## pappas (May 2, 2011)

I live in Melbourne along with about 30 or so other cubers.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 2, 2011)

I live in a really small town, and I only know about one cuber. It's a classmate of my little sister, I think she's avg 2 min or so, but maybe she has improved. According to my sister, she's always "nerding cubes"


----------



## Olji (May 2, 2011)

I know that there's 2 more cubers in the town im living in, but I dont know where they live >.<


----------



## hic0057 (May 2, 2011)

I don't have any cubers living near me at all. I know there are a lot of cubers 3 hours away in Melbourne including faz.


----------



## jiggy (May 2, 2011)

I think London houses a few cubers. Never met any of them though.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 2, 2011)

i live in a small town in southern connecticut


----------



## asportking (May 2, 2011)

I've heard stories at my school about "this one guy who can solve the rubik's cube reallly fast", although I've never seen him, so I think they might have been talking about me. But I don't think there are any speedcubers near me, is anyone out there a speedcuber in da U.P?


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I live in Chesapeake VA. The closest person I know are my cousins. Then the Reese bros.
> 
> 
> wtf.....


 
ME.


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

Anyone in manhattan?


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 5, 2011)

Do any other cubers live in Alabama? I'm the only one that I know of.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 6, 2011)

*raises hand*

Southern Alabama, to be a little more precise.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 6, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Southern Alabama, to be a little more precise.


SWEEETTTT! I am glad I am not alone haha. I'm in central Alabama, right outside Birmingham.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 6, 2011)

Ah. I'm in Mobile, although I'm spending a week in Tuscaloosa in June.


----------



## EVH (May 6, 2011)

Any NC cubers on the forum?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 6, 2011)

San diego cubers anyone?


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Anyone in manhattan?


 
I work in the Bronx.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 6, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> San diego cubers anyone?


 
My cousin Cubes and he lives in San Diego. He isn't very fast and just uses Beginners and sturf.


----------



## spdcbr (May 6, 2011)

Mhmmm anyone in Virginia near Washington D.C?


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Same city as Noah Ehrich, Dan Cohen, and Jon Choi (not counting college)
> 
> Ya I'm only the 2nd fastest cuber from my high school, 2nd in the city, and 2nd in the state. haha


 
You are not the 2nd fastest cuber in your state, at least certainly not the 2nd fastest anyone in your state has ever been. Maybe you're too new to know Jason Baum.


----------



## DeathCuberK (May 6, 2011)

Are there actually any fast cubers in the Portland/Seattle area? I know of none.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 6, 2011)

Kian said:


> You are not the 2nd fastest cuber in your state, at least certainly not the 2nd fastest anyone in your state has ever been. Maybe you're too new to know Jason Baum.


 
Forgive me if I'm mistaken, but is the ZBLLer?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My cousin Cubes and he lives in San Diego. He isn't very fast and just uses Beginners and sturf.


 
Exactly where in san diego? (not asking for addresses here.)


----------



## avgdi (May 6, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> Are there actually any fast cubers in the Portland/Seattle area? I know of none.


 
I know of a few. And there's a couple a little further north where I am located.


----------



## Tiersy (May 6, 2011)

No-one... Saw a girl on the U-Bahn the other day and I think she could do beginners method, otherwise just me, myself and I.


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

> wtf.....



LOL!

I live in Holland so every cuber in Holland lives near me. Small country....


----------



## y235 (May 6, 2011)

I have 4-5 cubers in my school, And i know about another 2 that lives in my town.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 6, 2011)

Kian said:


> You are not the 2nd fastest cuber in your state, at least certainly not the 2nd fastest anyone in your state has ever been. Maybe you're too new to know Jason Baum.



Ahh yea, forgot about him. I definitely know who he is.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 6, 2011)

any people from ann arbor?
i just made a few cubers.... created a cubing club but no one can speed solve very well other than me (~30 sec average, everyone else around 90 sec).... i just don't get why you would use your left thumb to do U turns while "speed cubing" and doing a ton of M, S, and E turns for the last layer....


----------



## ianography (May 6, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> Are there actually any fast cubers in the Portland/Seattle area? I know of none.


 
Well, I don't live in Portland/Seattle, but I'm from there, go there every summer, and average around 16-17 seconds


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 6, 2011)

Chris Tran is 45 min away
Andrew Kang ~hour?


----------



## Keban (May 11, 2011)

There's another cuber in Edmonton that's friends with my cousin. I've only talked to him on facebook a few times.


----------



## dannyz0r (May 11, 2011)

Brooklyn,NY nebody?


----------



## Mr 005 (May 11, 2011)

I think i am alone. Anyone from around cleveland? Im gonna predict that somehow alot of people live near me because i dont know alot of the pros


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

dannyz0r said:


> Brooklyn,NY nebody?


 
I work in the Bronx. I live about 20 minutes (but also $20 in tolls) from Brooklyn.


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Shotoro Mackisumi lives in Princeton and I live in Plainsboro.
That's the only famous cuber I know that lives the nearest to me.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 11, 2011)

Michelle Southworth/ Bobo11420 live about 30 minutes away, Avidcuber/Sylvie Tran is like 5 minutes away. Daniel Washington is about 30 though he is just getting into cubing and then there is Tristian Wright who lives like 30 minutes away. But we have meet ups when he is back in ABQ


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

caseyd said:


> im in the suburbs of philly


 
Sweeettt mee too. I know you posted like a week ago, but still pretty awesome! What county?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Same city as Noah Ehrich, Dan Cohen, and Jon Choi (not counting college)
> 
> Ya I'm only the 2nd fastest cuber from my high school, 2nd in the city, and 2nd in the state. haha


 
Where is Emmaus? I live in South-East PA
EDIT: sorry for double post


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Where is Emmaus? I live in South-East PA
> EDIT: sorry for double post



Pretty much southeast PA. Put in your house address under directions on mapquest and set the destination as Emmaus, PA.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Pretty much southeast PA. Put in your house address under directions on mapquest and set the destination as Emmaus, PA.


 
45 minutes away!!! Didn't expect that... =P
I live almost Exactly South of you. I live in a town near Souderton and Landsdale, although I don't want to be too specific.


----------



## JLarsen (May 11, 2011)

Closest cuber I know is a kid named Sean Armand who lives in mass. Anyone here from New Hampshire?


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Closest cuber I know is a kid named Sean Armand who lives in mass. Anyone here from New Hampshire?


 
Jeffrey Delucia



Hershey said:


> Shotoro Mackisumi lives in Princeton and I live in Plainsboro.
> That's the only famous cuber I know that lives the nearest to me.



Kyle and I are from East Brunswick, only about 25 minutes from you.


----------



## bobo11420 (May 11, 2011)

Ill be in Savannah GA all summer, GA cubers hit me up =P


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 11, 2011)

any one in iowa


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Kyle and I are from East Brunswick, only about 25 minutes from you.


 
Oh. Cool! Nice to know there are at least some cubers that are near me.


----------



## a small kitten (May 11, 2011)

> Shotoro Mackisumi lives in Princeton and I live in Plainsboro.
> That's the only famous cuber I know that lives the nearest to me.



Me and Alex Yu both reside in Plainsboro. We're cubers too. Sometimes. And we may not be as famous. lol


----------



## ianography (May 11, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> Ill be in Savannah GA all summer, GA cubers hit me up =P


 
I have a friend in Georgia that cubes, but he lives in Alpharetta


----------



## JLarsen (May 12, 2011)

Kian said:


> Jeffrey Delucia


 Speedsolving username?


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 12, 2011)

I don't think I'll be able to get much faster than I already am....but it would be nice to meet some to exchange tips/tricks. I'm in Montreal.


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> I have a friend in Georgia that cubes, but he lives in Alpharetta



Andrew?


----------



## ianography (May 13, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> Andrew?


 
nah, nobody knows him except for possibly twistypuzzles. His name is Patrick.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Me and Alex Yu both reside in Plainsboro. We're cubers too. Sometimes. And we may not be as famous. lol


 
Where does Alex Yu live in plainsboro?


----------



## DER (May 13, 2011)

i living in reston, virginia (i think i am the only roux-cuber here, or not?


----------



## Ickathu (May 25, 2011)

DER said:


> i living in reston, virginia (i think i am the only roux-cuber here, or not?


 
Any idea how close that is to Charlottesville, VA? (Lake Monticello, to be more precise). I think C'ville is about 2 hours from DC


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 25, 2011)

i have only ever met 1 cuber... he was from holland and in the uk for the weekend =P
other than that, my nearest cuber is probably in london or up north somewhere


----------



## MalusDB (May 25, 2011)

Well any cuber in Ireland is relatively close to me, small country as it were  Unfortunately nothing much in the way of interest apparently here.. I don't think there is even an official national record lol.


----------



## Ewks (May 25, 2011)

See here for the Irish records.


----------

